# Need help with diy setup



## Rescuefescue (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm planning on running 3/4 poly pipe off my hose spigot using a hose end timer to add a few lines for yard and flower garden. I need the sprinklers to cover 35 feet for the yard(each sprinkler running separately). And need about 8ft diameter for one of the garden beds. So I was thinking rainbird 42sa for the yard but worried it might not get me all the way to cover 35 feet worth. And then thinking using rainbird 1800 12" pop up for the garden.

Also looking at micro sprayers for another smaller garden area. Thinking maybe coming through a crack between wall blocks 1 ft up sideways to water the garden below

Any suggestions/recommendations much appreciated.


----------

